# Event Charging ohne SMS



## bodomscythe (10 März 2011)

Hey, ich benutze ein Prepaidhandy von D2. Grade eben bekam ich plötzlich die SMS, dass mein Guthaben nur noch weniger als 1 Euro beträgt und ich es bitte bald aufladen soll. Ansonsten kam nichts, hab nichts angerufen, keine Services benutzt und auch im Internet nichts getan. Aber demnach hab ich ja nichtma nen Beweis jetzt..Was soll ich machen? Hab per Tastenkürzel *102# ma abgefragt, was da passiert is, da stand Event Charging: 3,09€..

Danke für die Hilfe schonma!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2011)

*AW: Event Charging ohne SMS*

"Event charging" - früher nannte man so etwas Taschendiebstahl...
Google


----------



## bodomscythe (10 März 2011)

*AW: Event Charging ohne SMS*

gut, das hilft jetzt aber nich soo weiter.^^

achso, nebenbei bemerkt ist das ein handy ohne inetzugang und so..uralter knochen.


----------



## bodomscythe (10 März 2011)

*AW: Event Charging ohne SMS*

also, das problem is ja: ich habe das handy den ganzen tag nicht in der hand gehabt.. ich lade keine klingeltöne runter, ruf keine infos ab etcetc..es lag den ganzen tag auf dem tisch, auf einma kommt die sms..hab nochma alle listen gechckt..nix angerufen, nichts versendet, nichts bekommen.
die foren im google link sind scheinbar schon älter, denn z.b. der direkte kontakt zu nem mitarbeiter von vodafone war nicht möglich..


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2011)

*AW: Event Charging ohne SMS*

bei mir ist das selbe problem das nervt und bei mir wurde schon ca 3-4 mal 2,99€ abgebucht ohne was zu machen und heute morgen war es schonwieder aber im letzten jahr war garnichts....das recgt ziemlich auf


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Event Charging ohne SMS*

ruft die 12911 an und lasst euch mit einen kundenberater verbinden des abo löschen und auch gleich sperren lassen funkt. auf jeden fall


----------



## mellina (18 Februar 2013)

Mir wurde 9.99€ abgezogen!! Ich weiss nicht mal wieso!!


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2013)

Wir auch nicht ...
... eine Lösung könnte in Akas Link zu finden sein


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2013)

@mellina: wie kommst Du darauf, dass es um "Event Charging" geht? Hast Du irgendeinen Hinweis darauf, für was 9,99 abgebucht wurden?
Welcher Netzbetreiber/Mobilfunkanbieter?
Ich habe mich mit diesem "Event Charging"-Schmarrn länger nicht beschäftigt...


----------



## Qualifiz (3 November 2016)

bei einem prepaid handy bekommt du keine rechnung, kannst also nichts nachweisen
das geht nur bei einem vertragshandy


----------



## Drummer (7 August 2017)

Kann man nicht auch bei einem Prepaid Handy eine qualifizierte Abrechnung o.s.ä. anfordern ?


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2017)

http://www.prepaidkreditkarten.de/prepaid/abrechnung-prepaid-kreditkarte.html


> Bleibt noch die Frage zu klären, wie der Kunde die Abrechnung mitgeteilt bekommt. Bei den meisten Prepaid Kreditkarten erfolgt dies inzwischen über das Internet. Dazu erhält der Nutzer einen Zugangsnamen und ein Passwort, womit er sich in sein Kreditkartenkonto einloggen kann. Dort sind alle Buchungsvorgänge in übersichtlicher Form aufgelistet. Zusätzlich bieten viele Kartenausgeber an, die laufende Buchungsübersicht in Papierform zu senden. Dafür wird jedoch meist eine zusätzliche Gebühr fällig.


----------

